# Mareks Vacination



## muley280 (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone use the mareks vacination on meat chickens? Is it worth it? I'm only running one batch of 50 at a time. Not mixing with any others. Thanks.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bumping this thread.....


----------

